
Ask HN: What would be a better business model for browsers? - freediver
Mozilla published about $500M in royalties revenue &quot;earned through Firefox web browser search partnerships and distribution deals around the world&quot; [1] in 2016 against ~900M active clients [2]. Which means browsers as a business model currently approximately monetize at around $0.55&#x2F;user&#x2F;year.<p>This is done by search engine partnerships, default bookmarks and distribution deals. Is this good or bad? What if you wanted to build a browser around speed, privacy, ad&#x2F;tracking blocking features?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;foundation&#x2F;annualreport&#x2F;2016&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;data.firefox.com&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;user-activity
======
verdverm
Umm, the brave browser? (which I will never install)

